# New irons, what do go for?



## dino_dino (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi all.

Hope some can help me out.

Have played golf for 1 year now, and are looking to go for some new irons, did start out with a second hand set.

But, what to go for in the iron jungle? Steel shaft, carbon?
Witch maker? , Ping, Taylor Made, Callaway or????

I am far from a pro, but enjoy the game, so not looking at a pro set. 
One dealer told me to go for the Callaway Razor X iron, and one sad NO...Hmmm...Help.


Thanks for looking all.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

how old are you unless your a senior or female I'd go for steel. As for which one that is the question we all ask. My answer is boring but you just need to go and try as many clubs as you can to find the one that feels good for you and make sure you get fitted. For me I like the Srixon some on here like the ping's etc... so its a trail and error game. Good luck


----------



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi dino_dino
I actually prefer graphite shafts. I do not like the feel of steel bending (makes me nervous). Plus I get amateur flex. It helps me maintain control and distance with a lower swing speed. My game isn't good enough to grip it and rip it, so I like to keep my tempo nice and easy. Graphite helps me do that and not compromise distance.

I also prefer cavity back irons for many of the same reasons above. They tend to be more forgiving so they can help with minor mistakes you may make on your swing.
As far as brands go, I doubt it would matter until you actually swing with them. They need to feel like an extension of your arms/hands. You will know when they feel light and easy to control.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## dino_dino (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for helping me.
Well, first, do I need to have them fitted to me? 
I am thinking of steel shaft and cavity back irons. Maybe the hole maker, brand, thing is over rathed, if they feel good, use them.....Or are there a great different in quality from one maker to another maker?


----------



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Having them fit for you is an option, but if you are not comfortable in your swing, you may see greater gains fixing that first.


----------



## dino_dino (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Merlin76 (Aug 16, 2011)

No information about your age and ability, so it is difficult to be specific. If you have had lessons from a PGA pro' I suggest you trust the judgement of the professional teacher.
Irons vary very much in price, so what if the best you can afford.
I personally favour steel shafts but it is question of what is best for your
swing


----------

